# Monday the 6th



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

So far i see the weather not looking to bad for Monday so the question is dors any one know if the Huron river and ramp is open, driving me crazy not getting out and so far it calling fot south less than 10 should be a good day?


----------



## jiggerz (Jan 19, 2010)

Wondering the same


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

It's skim ice right now


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

It's like an inch of ice


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hoping with it getting warmer the next couple days it will open enough to get out


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

One boat out of cranberry today broke up the ice


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Mazuricks?


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Mazuriks was closed in with ice at 3am.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Is the cranberry launch back open for business ?


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Yes Cranberry ramp is open I would like to go out of there but have heard no reports, if water was clean?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Satalite image is weird looking. Don't know if it's floating ice or what.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Doesn't look too horrible?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats all unfishable floating ice today from starve and west.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to you all . Too many nice March/April days to come for to burn vacation days now . For those who do go I hope ya murder them tho


----------



## jheck (Jan 2, 2017)

40 deg.tues.
55 deg. Wednesday.
Will help.
Good luck


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Huron ramp yet?


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

I just drove by the ramp and it is still skim ice all the way down to the old Brass pelican


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

from the reports from last time all the people got out the cedar point area seemed to be the best...might be a good idea to start there


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes but i hate to drive 2 hr and get to huron river and not be able to get out may hold off till next weekend


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Just drove past again and it's almost open. Just about 20 yards of skim now. Center of river is open


----------



## EYESPY (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report any word on Mazurik


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There were 2 trailers at mazuik on saturday. That is a second hand report though. This post makes it a third hand report. Take it for what you will.


----------



## EYESPY (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks Carpman....apreciate the info


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

There is some floating ice at masuriks... I looked at it at 5:00. About 40 yds or so to open water. The shove ice blown in looked to be about 2" or so thick.


----------



## Stump1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Well made my mind up to wait thanks for all the info


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Going out Monday 10:00 try Huron first if can't get out there headed for Cranberry, going to look for clean water and good marks probably east of river wish me luck


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

A buddy just checked mazuriks, 4 boats out now.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

gjack said:


> Going out Monday 10:00 try Huron first if can't get out there headed for Cranberry, going to look for clean water and good marks probably east of river wish me luck


Looking forward to hear you results!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

How was the fishing? Thinking about heading out tomorrow and looking where to start


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

Went out of Huron ice in river and skim ice in lake found good water and fish 38fow worked area slow steady pick bandits 20/30&20/40 2oz 9 for 13 beautiful day on lake. East of river between Old Woman's and Otto's stack


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

How are the ramps at Huron? Steep?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

EyeCatchEm said:


> How are the ramps at Huron? Steep?


No they are not steep


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

Appreciate the report. Sounds like a great day on the lake in February.


----------



## JC heir (Dec 6, 2013)

gjack said:


> Went out of Huron ice in river and skim ice in lake found good water and fish 38fow worked area slow steady pick bandits 20/30&20/40 2oz 9 for 13 beautiful day on lake. East of river between Old Woman's and Otto's stack


Thx for taking the time to report.


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the report! It's always great to hear when there isn't too many guys out!


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Nice job Garry, wish I could have been there.


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Meerkat said:


> Nice job Garry, wish I could have been there.


We got to Mazuriks in the mornning and found two guys trying to bust through the ice to launch. After careful deliberation on whether Medicare Part I covered heart attack from busting ice, we decided those days were behind us. Headed for Huron where the ice in the river was not a surprise, but the ice on the lake was. We went west a short way, found an open lane and set up. Some times barely wide enough the troll through. Then as the ice kept moving out, couldn't get back on your marks. We had a great day. Still couldn't get the bandits to go. Most of ours came on P10's, a few on huskys, all leads 20/25-40.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

So what does "we had a great day" mean number wise?


----------



## Alaskan20 (Feb 18, 2013)

We also intended to put in at masuric... too much ice for me... ended up at Huron was also surprised by the ice in the lake. Fished sw corner of dump. Pulled 5 real quick p10 20-50 20-60 2 oz .9 mph then it died. Ran east of river 32 fow pulled 1 lost 1 20-20 2 oz. beautiful day for February!


----------



## mrahn1138 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jim Stedke said:


> So what does "we had a great day" mean number wise?


We ended up with 15 of our 18. I think we only had one come unbuttoned, several pullbacks that didn't connect. Jim Vollmar caught several as the board came off the ice, or plowed through the slush. Unusual conditions+ nice weather+ big fish+good guys=great day. Who knows when next time will be.


----------



## gjack (Nov 28, 2008)

gjack said:


> Went out of Huron ice in river and skim ice in lake found good water and fish 38fow worked area slow steady pick bandits 20/30&20/40 2oz 9 for 13 beautiful day on lake. East of river between Old Woman's and Otto's stack


We had a lot of our fish come on inside turns so sharp that boards would be upright in water then they would start bobbing up and down before line would tighten up. Took my buddy awhile to figure out what I was doing caught several fish before I let him know then we started stalling his side fish on.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

What do you do about a guy that keeps running your side up on the ice and keeps stalling his side so he will get the fish? Shaking my head.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Put a flat line out the back and bring the other bd in real close. Then create your own stalled out lures by free spooling the reels. At least then he'd know you know.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Find somebody else to fish with.


----------



## SaltyHD (Aug 12, 2014)

Jim. Didn't do the flatline out the back but did do the free spooling. I think he must have known I was going to start knocking his fish off with the net! Lol.


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Wasn't gonna go that far right off the bat, but it could have come to that.


----------



## Mitch b (Jan 20, 2017)

mrahn1138 said:


> We got to Mazuriks in the mornning and found two guys trying to bust through the ice to launch. After careful deliberation on whether Medicare Part I covered heart attack from busting ice, we decided those days were behind us. Headed for Huron where the ice in the river was not a surprise, but the ice on the lake was. We went west a short way, found an open lane and set up. Some times barely wide enough the troll through. Then as the ice kept moving out, couldn't get back on your marks. We had a great day. Still couldn't get the bandits to go. Most of ours came on P10's, a few on huskys, all leads 20/25-40.


I know the guys that were busting ice, it wasn't worth it. They ended with 1 fish for the day.


----------

